# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  [Dbat] Microsoft Forefront : produits de scurit

## cchatelain

> Testez les nouvelles fonctions de protection pour Exchange Server 2007 en tlchargeant la version d'valuation bta de Forefront Security for Exchange Server.
> 
> _Qu'est-ce que Microsoft Forefront ?_
> 
> Microsoft Forefront regroupe une ligne complte de produits de scurit pour les entreprises. Par leur intgration dans votre infrastructure informatique existante et par leur dploiement et leur administration simples  raliser, ces produits assurent une plus grande protection et un meilleur contrle de votre entreprise.
> Les produits Microsoft Forefront scurisent les postes de travail client, les applications serveur et la priphrie du rseau.


Qu'en dites vous :
- Avez vous test ces produits Microsoft ?
- Quelle impression vous laissent ils ?

----------


## Katyucha

Une impression de machine  fric! 

La premire scurit vient avant tout de l'OS ! Le systme doit etre capable d'avoir le moindres de faille possible ! 

Microsoft avec leur OS Windows, ont effectuer une vritable propagande. Dans la tte des gens, les virus font parti de la vie normale de l'informatique, Or ce n'est pas vrai. Si les gens ont des virus sur leur ordinateur, c'est surtout du  deux choses :
- le fait qu'il y a des cons sur terre. Malheureusement, on ne peux pas les radiquer.
- le fait que leur OS et les applications autour, sont des passoires.

Donc je trouve scandaleux que Microsoft sort une solution PAYANTE de protection, quand leur systme d'exploitation est une vritable passoire.

----------


## zooro

> Si les gens ont des virus sur leur ordinateur, c'est surtout du  deux choses :
> - le fait qu'il y a des cons sur terre. Malheureusement, on ne peux pas les radiquer.
> - le fait que leur OS et les applications autour, sont des passoires.


Je ne suis pas entirement d'accord.
Certes, il y a des cons sur terre. Certes, il y a des failles dans Windows (dans Linux aussi, il me semble, mais bon, c'est un autre dbat).
Mais si 80% des ordinateurs dans le monde utilisaient Linux, et que les gens n'utilisaient que le compte root pour travailler, penses-tu rellement qu'il n'y aurait pas de virus sous Linux ?
Parce que si on y rflchit, c'est bien l'une des raisons principales du problme.

J'ai 28 ans, et en 22 ans d'informatique, je n'ai chop qu'un seul virus, refil par un copain qui avait grav un CD vrol. Mais bon, je fais attention  ce que je fais, je limite les droits des applis, je ne tlcharge pas n'importe quoi, etc.

Pour en revenir au sujet, je n'ai pas test les softs en question, et a priori, je n'ai pas l'intention de le faire. Mais si Microsoft propose des outils de scurit, les gens peuvent choisir de les acheter ou pas. Personne ne les force  le faire.




> Donc je trouve scandaleux que Microsoft sort une solution PAYANTE de protection


Microsoft n'est pas une association  but non lucratif... Enfin, la dernire fois que j'ai vrifi en tout cas  ::mouarf::

----------


## cchatelain

Je rejoins zooro sur pas mal de point. Microsoft n'a pas vocation  offrir ses produits. Surtout quand il y a dj une bonne offre gratuite.

C'est reconnu que leur OS est le plus rpendu, que ce soit en entreprise ou chez les particuliers, et c'est vident que c'et donc le plus cibl par les attaques. Aprs, la scurisation d'un systme dpend surtout de la faon dont il est administr, de ce qui y est install et de la faon dont on l'utilise.

 Le dbat ne se situe pas l, mais plus sur la politique de scurit de plus en plus prsente sur Windows, cela surtout depuis le SP2 de windows XP, et sur les produits qui sortent : facilit d'emploi, facilit d'administration et qualit... Le reste sera modr  vue.

 ::merci::

----------


## Katyucha

Je n'ai pas parl d'une quelconque absence de problme sur d'autres OS.

Je parle srieusement du fait que Microsoft ( ou tout autre entreprise, quelqu'elle soit) se permet de faire un logiciel pour grer de la scurit sur ses propres logiciels. La premire scurit vient du logiciel, le fait d'en rajouter d'autres, augmente la complexit et donc les possibilits d'avoir des failles. Rappellez vous les premires vagues d'attaques sur les logiciels anti-virus : L'anti virus, la nouvelle faille... 

Pour la qualit de l'administration, pourquoi ne pas porter leur attention alors sur des formations gratuites ? 
Prenons le cas d'un logiciel X, Trs bien configur, il est incassable (le 0 problme n'existe pas mais admettons pour l'exemple). Croyez vous normal qu'un diteur vende un autre logiciel pour scuris ce premier? Alors qu'une formation optimale permettrait aux divers admins de configuer le logiciel X de manire optimum?

Donc je trouve que c'est franchement de mauvais gout, indescent et purement commercial!

----------


## zooro

> Croyez vous normal qu'un diteur vende un autre logiciel pour scuris ce premier? Alors qu'une formation optimale permettrait aux divers admins de configuer le logiciel X de manire optimum?
> Donc je trouve que c'est franchement de mauvais gout, indescent et purement commercial!


Ben oui, si les gens sont assez c** pour l'acheter alors qu'il existe d'autres solutions moins chres et meilleures.

Bon, pour en revenir  "la politique de scurit de plus en plus prsente sur Windows", je trouve que c'est plutt une bonne chose dans la mesure o les solutions Microsoft installes par dfaut peuvent tre facilement (mon pre qui n'y connait rien  trouv tout seul comment faire) dsactives par ceux qui en prfrent d'autres.
Je prfre un PC avec une protection Microsoft (mme si ce n'tait pas la plus efficace et/ou complte (j'utilise le conditionnel car je n'en sais rien, en fait)) plutt qu'un PC sans aucune protection, ou avec une protection alternative mal configure qui fait plus de mal que de bien (dj vu aussi).

Aprs, c'est mon avis et je le partage  :;):  Chacun est libre d'avoir le sien...

----------


## cchatelain

Katyucha, est-ce qu'on critique la prsence d'iptable dans linux ? C'est pareil pourtant... Quand MS ne fait rien on le critique, et quand il sort des produits on le critique aussi... Faudrait savoir.

Le truc c'est que :
1 : t'es pas oblig de leur acheter, et je suis un de ceux qui pensent qu'il ne faut pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le mme panier
2 : le but ici c'est de juger de la qualit des produits proposs. Si tu n'es pas l pour a, ton intervention ne m'intresse pas.

Maintenant, c'est sur : on trouve efficace et moins cher. Mais a n'en est pas moins faillible. Quel antivirus, quel firewall n'a pas connu de faille exploitable ? Doit on condamner MS parcequ'il sort des produits de scurit aprs lui avoir reproch de ne pas le faire ? Faut arrter de tout condamner sans rflchir !!!

----------


## scaleo

> Katyucha, est-ce qu'on critique la prsence d'iptable dans linux ? C'est pareil pourtant... Quand MS ne fait rien on le critique, et quand il sort des produits on le critique aussi... Faudrait savoir.
> 
> Le truc c'est que :
> 1 : t'es pas oblig de leur acheter, et je suis un de ceux qui pensent qu'il ne faut pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le mme panier
> 2 : le but ici c'est de juger de la qualit des produits proposs. Si tu n'es pas l pour a, ton intervention ne m'intresse pas.
> 
> Maintenant, c'est sur : on trouve efficace et moins cher. Mais a n'en est pas moins faillible. Quel antivirus, quel firewall n'a pas connu de faille exploitable ? Doit on condamner MS parcequ'il sort des produits de scurit aprs lui avoir reproch de ne pas le faire ? Faut arrter de tout condamner sans rflchir !!!


Tout as fait on a longtemps reproch a Microsoft de ne pas faire d'outil pour grer la scurit de ses produits maintenant qu'il ce sont dcid a agir ont entend le contraire faudrait savoir.

D'ailleurs je n'ai jamais chop de virus par le net, avec aucun windows j'ai chop qq virus mais c'est parce qu'ils m'avais t refil avec des document sur un cd  ::aie::  .

Pour le reste il suffit de voir le bordel autour de Vista, Microsoft ce soucie de la scurit dornavant et prend les mesures ncessaires notamment le fait de mettre le noyau en mode protg et plus relle ou encore la technologie patchguard qui empche la modification du noyau ( faille dans les cpu  ::aie::   ). Et ont obtient quoi la commission europenne et les fabricants d'AV qui veulent que Microsoft supprime une bonne partie des systmes de scurit de l'OS pour laisser prolifrer les virus et maintenir en vie le business de Symantec et des autres entreprise incomptente du secteur.

Il faut aussi remarquer que toutes les boites attaquant MS sont des multinational qui soit disant n'arrivent pas a faire marcher leur bousins sur Vista alors que dans le mme temps d'autres entreprise bien plus modeste et qui non donc pas les moyens de Symantec au Kaspersky russissent elles a faire des AV compatible et 100% fonctionnelle. D'ailleurs mme Sophos a dit a la commission d'incomptence europenne que le noyau en mode protg et le patchguard tait de trs bonne initiative Sophos ne demandant que quelques infos pour pouvoir sortir sont AV le plus vite possible.

----------


## _solo

hop! hop! hop!

Je crois qu'il y a quelques probleme de comprehension si Microsoft est critiquer par la commission europeenne pour ses produits de securite, c'est surtout parce qu'il sont dans une position ultra-supra-extra-dominante deja sur le PC et c'est normal qu'on l'oblige a ne pas l'etre encore plus en integrant par defaut ses outils ( soit disant securiser lol ) .

Imaginer seulement qu'une seul et unique personne vous dise quoi faire et comment la faire vous feriez quoi ?

Si microsoft voulait vraiment faire de la securite il commencerait deja par faire un O.S securiser...
Avec vista peut etre qu'ils y arriveront , mais rien qu'en regardant deja certains protection l'ASLR  ( completement moisi ) , on se demande bien ce que font les ingenieurs Crosoft :: ca existe depuis 4 ans sous linux ( peut etre plus ) et les techniques pour bypasser cette protection existe deja ce n'est qu'une question de temps pour voir un white_paper sur comment la contourner .

Un livre qu'il devrait lire au lieu de la vendre
http://www.microsoft.com/france/mspr...OuvrageID=1207

NB non non non je ne troll pas.

----------


## scaleo

> hop! hop! hop!
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a quelques probleme de comprehension si Microsoft est critiquer par la commission europeenne pour ses produits de securite, c'est surtout parce qu'il sont dans une position ultra-supra-extra-dominante deja sur le PC et c'est normal qu'on l'oblige a ne pas l'etre encore plus en integrant par defaut ses outils ( soit disant securiser lol ) .
> 
> Imaginer seulement qu'une seul et unique personne vous dise quoi faire et comment la faire vous feriez quoi ?
> 
> Si microsoft voulait vraiment faire de la securite il commencerait deja par faire un O.S securiser...
> Avec vista peut etre qu'ils y arriveront , mais rien qu'en regardant deja certains protection l'ASLR  ( completement moisi ) , on se demande bien ce que font les ingenieurs Crosoft :: ca existe depuis 4 ans sous linux ( peut etre plus ) et les techniques pour bypasser cette protection existe deja ce n'est qu'une question de temps pour voir un white_paper sur comment la contourner .
> 
> ...


Tes propos sont assez bizarre , tu dit que l'ASR peut tre passer certe mais c'est quand mme une bonne chose , sa complique la tache au concepteur de virus , le noyau en mode protg excuse moi mais c'est une des meilleurs protection qui existe, tout comme le patchguard qui est aussi une barrire de plus Microsoft n'a jamais dit que Vista est invulnrable mais ils font de gros efforts sur la scurit en ce moment et pour longtemps a mon avis.

Et non la commission fait fausse route c'est dans un premier temps au concepteur d'un OS de le scuris le mieux possible ce que commence a faire MS mais comme sa risque de faire chuter le nombre d'exploit Symantec , et ses potes chie un cake parce qu'ils vendrons moins de Virus  ::aie::   heu antivirus excuse moi. As tu au moins essay Vista ? Microsoft fait les bons choix et sa fait grincer des dents ceux qui vivent des problmes de scurit de Windows.

Par exemple si Microsoft pond un NTFS qui fragmente pas ou encore permet l'utilisation d'autre systme de fichiers genre ext3 je te paris ce que tu veut que la commi vas trouver une raison tordue pour sortir que le fait de permettre l'utilisation de plusieurs systme de fichier nuit a la concurrence  ::aie::   tout sa pour que Diskeeper puisse continuer a refourguer des dfragmenteur  ::aie::   ::aie::  .

L'industrie antivirus ne disparaitra pas tant fait pas Symantec vas nous pondre quelques jolies virus ( norton en fait )  ::aie:: , et Kaspersky vas lui les virer (chacun sont boulo)





> c'est normal qu'on l'oblige a ne pas l'etre encore plus en integrant par defaut ses outils ( soit disant securiser lol ) .


As tu seulement test Windows Vista ? parce que il n'intgre comme outil de scurit que Windows defender ( histoire que le noob ne s'install pas un spyware malgr l'avertissement de l'UAP  ::aie::  ), ta un firewall pis bah c'est tout, le reste vient de la conception de l'OS  ::):  .

Quand tu parle de l'ASR tu fait le lien avec Linux , BSD et autres les gars de chez Microsoft sont entrain d'entammer une "migration" c'est a dire Windows mais inspir des drivs d'unix en d'autre terme les diteurs d'AV ce sentent en danger imagine si MS sort un windows aussi scure qu'un UNIX la catastrophe pour certains c'est pour sa et rien d'autre qu'ils veulent que MS supprime les scurit de Vista.

Sa confirme ce que je constate depuis des annes tout les OS convergent petit a petit dans leur conceptions et sa fait peur aux boites de dscurisation  ::mouarf::  elle aurons plus que des antispam a refourguer  :8-):   ::mrgreen::

----------


## _solo

> Tes propos sont assez bizarre , tu dit que l'ASR peut tre passer certe mais c'est quand mme une bonne chose , sa complique la tache au concepteur de virus


et malheureusement c'est pas ca qui empechera un programme de s'autoreproduire.



> As tu au moins essay Vista ? Microsoft fait les bons choix et sa fait grincer des dents ceux qui vivent des problmes de scurit de Windows.


 oui j'ai utiliser bistra , et c'est choix de la securiter existe depuis tres longtemps mais si tu n'utilise que windows tu ne les as pas encore rencontrer.




> Par exemple si Microsoft pond un NTFS qui fragmente pas ou encore permet l'utilisation d'autre systme de fichiers genre ext3 je te paris ce que tu veut que la commi vas trouver une raison tordue pour sortir que le fait de permettre l'utilisation de plusieurs systme de fichier nuit a la concurrence  tout sa pour que Diskeeper puisse continuer a refourguer des dfragmenteur


juste a titre d'information le defragmenteur integrer a windows est fait par ...diskeeper



> Microsoft sont entrain d'entammer une "migration" c'est a dire Windows mais inspir des drivs d'unix en d'autre terme les diteurs d'AV ce sentent en danger imagine si MS sort un windows aussi scure qu'un UNIX la catastrophe pour certains c'est pour sa et rien d'autre qu'ils veulent que MS supprime les scurit de Vista.


Non c'est pas la securite qu'on lui demande de supprimer et je crois que tu l'as pas compris c'est une histoire de position dominante et un futur proces anti-trust en vue pour microsoft et c'est surtout ca dont il est question .




> Sa confirme ce que je constate depuis des annes tout les OS convergent petit a petit dans leur conceptions et sa fait peur aux boites de dscurisation  elle aurons plus que des antispam a refourguer


Absolument pas il est deja possible depuis quelques annees d'avoir quelques choses d'extremement securiser mais il ne suffit plus alors que de faire suivant suivant terminer pour administrer ( et c'est pas plus mal mon avis perso j'espere qu'on y arrivera tres vite a ca )
cette securite extreme a meme ete mis sur le net et defier les pirates avec un contrat avec IBM a la cle, plus de 20 000 000 millions d'attaques ( biensur il y a les bots et autres programme d'automatisation ) et personne ne la vaincu.
----
Dans l'utopie d'un O.S securiser a mon avis les attaques vont faire ce qu'ils font deja cad au lieu d'attaquer l'O.S on passera par le reseaux ( abnormal traffic ) , les problemes ne feront que se deporter .

NB n'oubliont pas que le maillon le plus faible restera encore des sicle l'etre humain .

----------


## scaleo

> Non c'est pas la securite qu'on lui demande de supprimer et je crois que tu l'as pas compris c'est une histoire de position dominante et un futur proces anti-trust en vue pour microsoft et c'est surtout ca dont il est question .


Moi je te parle du fait que des fab d'AV demande a MS de virer les scurits du noyau pour qu'ils puissent le modifi c'est un non sens scuritaire si il y a bien un truc auquel il faut pas laisser toucher c'est le noyau.

Dans cette affaire la ils demandent a MS de leur laisser toute l'attitude a modifi le noyau ce qui implique d'un de ne plus le faire tourner en mode protger avec es implications qu'on connais tous... et de deux sa implique de virer patchguard qui est une premire barrire contre les rootkit j'entend par la qu'il n'empeche pas de mettre un antirootkit a cot, d'ailleur faut que je teste celui de sophos sous Vista mais j'ai pas de cd Sony  ::aie::   lol . 

J'assouplie ma ligne en admettant que tout sa n'empechera pas le noob de s'installer un virus tout seul en allant sur XXX-Gros-ni***.com ou sur Crackers-jveut-tous-gratos.com  ::aie::  chercher ses cracks ou jouet se*****  ::aie::  




> juste a titre d'information le defragmenteur integrer a windows est fait par ...diskeeper


Justement sans NTFS qui fragmente plus de diskeeper sauf pour les anciens Win imagine la tte qu'ils feraient chez Diskeeper si NTFS ne fragmentait plus  ::mrgreen::  .


Quand je dit que les OS converge dans leur conception j'entent par la leur conception basse bien sur , aprs rien n'empeche au noob de dire oui j'veut installer sa alors que le soft en question contient un bon gros spyware  ::aie::   et sa aucun technologie n'y peut rien sauf la technique a l'ancienne t'achte pas de pc lol  ::wow::   ::kill::   ::traine::  .

----------


## zooro

J'ai un peu de mal  comprendre tout ce que vous dites, mais on dirait que c'est en train de dvier sur une jolie thorie du complot tout a  ::mouarf:: 

_Petit hors sujet:_ 
Pour ma part, je trouve que ces histoires d'amende pour position dominante ne sont qu'un racket lgal. Des alternatives  Windows existent. J'en ai une installe chez moi.
Le lecteur Mdia Player install par dfaut avec Windows doit tre supprim ? On se demande pourquoi ! J'en ai d'autres installs, et je ne l'utilise quasiment plus.
Internet Explorer install par dfaut avec Windows doit tre supprim ? Pourquoi ? J'utilise uniquement Firefox.
Ce qui devrait tre supprim par contre, ce sont tous ces pseudo-applications du genre abonnement chez Wanadoo, chez Club internet, chez machin, etc. qui me pourrissent mon menu Dmarrer ! Et je ne parle mme pas de cette m*** de Real Player qui ne pense qu' me soutirer mes coordonnes pour me laisser lire un fichier multimdia tranquillement. Ca, c'est de la pollution !
_Fin du hors sujet._

----------


## zooro

> Justement sans NTFS qui fragmente plus de diskeeper sauf pour les anciens Win imagine la tte qu'ils feraient chez Diskeeper si NTFS ne fragmentait plus  .


Et imagine la tte que toi tu ferais en te rendant compte que ton nouveau disque dur de 500 Go est plein aprs y avoir mis 4 fichiers ! Faudrait peut-tre aller voir *pourquoi* les disques se fragmentent...
Certes, certains systmes de fichiers n'ont pas besoin d'tre dfragments manuellement. Mais c'est uniquement parce qu'ils s'auto-dfragmentent " la vole".

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

Salut,
Je suis ronn par certaines critques, et souhaiterais plus de dtails. En particulier, en quoi NTFS est un mauvais FS, et comment etx3 fait pour ne pas tre fragment. J'aimerais aussi prciser que NT, depuis sa toute premire version en 1993 intgre les ACL, y compris au niveau FS. NT est scuris by design.
J'aimerais aussi qu'on m'explique en quoi NT gagnerait  s'inspirer d'Unix,  commencer au niveau scurit. Et aussi ce que NT en a rcupr, et pourquoi il en sort perdant au niveau convergence des OS.

Je sais que a vous dfoule de maudire MS et Windows, mais justifiez vous un minimum, parce que bien souvent j'ai peur, c'est infond ou simplement faux.

Sinon pour la scurit, le problme n1  mon avis sous Windows c'est que tout le monde bosse en Admin. Sous Linux travailler en root est un dconseill par tout le monde, sous Windows c'est la norme. Partant de l...

PS: le bouquin "Ecrire du code scuris" a t impos comme lecture chez MS.

----------


## zooro

> Je suis ronn par certaines critques, et souhaiterais plus de dtails. En particulier, en quoi NTFS est un mauvais FS, et comment etx3 fait pour ne pas tre fragment


En cherchant quelques infos sur la fragmentation des FS, tout  l'heure, j'ai lu que les FS utiliss par Unix/Linux se dfragmenteraient eux-mmes en fonction des besoins. Apparemment, les critures seraient un peu plus lentes, du fait de l'obligation pour le systme de chercher une zone suffisamment grande pour contenir tout le fichier (et ventuellement de dplacer plusieurs fichiers pour crer une zone de taille adquate).
J'ai lu galement que sur Mac, la fragmentation existe aussi.
Maintenant, je ne sais pas si ces infos sont exactes...

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

J'ai dj eu des discutions sur le sujet, et jamais, jamais, on ne m'a justifi pourquoi les FS Linux n'taient pas fragments. Conslusion : ils le sont. D'ailleurs, y'a des dfragmenteurs sous Linux aussi.
C'est mathmatique :
- prend un disque de 3 Go
- remplis le de 3 fichiers de 1Go chacun
- efface le 1 et le 3
- gnre un fichier de 2 Go
Comment ne peut-il pas y avoir fragmentation ? La seule possibilit est de dplacer des fichiers existants avant d'enregistrer le nouveau fichier. J'espre qu'aucun FS ne fait a.

Tu parles simplement du fait que le cache manager accumule une certain nombre d'criture avant de rellement les crire (write-back caching + lazy writing). J'espre ne pas me tromper en disant que tous les OS modernes le font, en tout cas pour NT c'est le cas depuis au moins Win2K. NTFS 5 aussi intgre la compression et le cryptage, ceci de manire transparente grce au principe des drivers en couche, qu'on ne retrouve pas  ma connaissance dans Unix/Linux/...

----------


## zooro

http://www.developpez.com/linux/guide/x300.html:



> Ces systmes de fichiers sont tous plus fonctionnels et plus performants que les systmes de fichiers FAT. Leurs principales fonctionnalits sont les suivantes :
> ...
> - la fragmentation des fichiers est quasiment inexistante. En fait, la fragmentation des fichiers est si faible que l'on peut l'ignorer en pratique. Cela provient des algorithmes utiliss par ces systmes de fichiers pour allouer les blocs du disque dur lors de l'criture dans un fichier : ils cherchent tout simplement  donner systmatiquement les blocs les plus proches. Pour donner un ordre de grandeur, aprs installation, suppression, manipulation d'un grand nombre d'applications et de petits fichiers sur une partition EXT2 de 800 Mo, le tout ralis par plusieurs processus fonctionnant en mme temps, la fragmentation reste infrieure  1% sur 57571 fichiers (sur un total de 249856 fichiers que le systme de fichiers pourrait contenir)


Mais ils ne parlent que de FAT vs ext2/3, pas de NTFS.

On va se faire taper, on n'est plus du tout dans le sujet, l  ::aie::

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

FAT c'est un FS conu (par Billou en personne) pour les disquettes. C'est un bon FS pour ce qu'il tait cens faire. Pour des dd, c'est une catastrophe. Le FS de NT, c'est... NTFS.
Beaucoup de critiques sur Windows en gnral sont valables pour la ligne Win9x, mais NT c'est tout autre chose. Ainsi, au niveau architecture, NT et Linux sont beaucoup plus proches que NT et Win9x. D'ailleurs,  l'origine NT c'tait le successeur d'OS/2 d'IBM, et la compatibilit Windows est devenue une priorit en cours de route, aprs le succs de Win3x. NT dispose ainsi de 3 sous systmes : Win32, OS/2 et POSIX, le tout bti au dessus de la Native API. Ca aussi,  ma connaissance c'est un design unique.

----------


## _solo

> FAT c'est un FS conu (par Billou en personne) pour les disquettes.


Non faux [[ la vraie hiostoire de fat ici ]].

Pour ce qui est de forefront ayant tester avant tout le monde par le biais de ma societe , c'est vrai qu'il parait un peu plus securiser qu'un exchange 2k3 (il est possible d'avoir la meme chose avec 2k3 ), mais encore loin d'etre facile a administrer un nombre incroyable de code 'mort' fonctionnalite qui sert a rien (en tout cas pour les tests que j'ai fait ).

je ne voit absolument rien d'exeptionnel a fore front ce n'est qu'un vulgaire assemblage de quelques utilitaires securite que possede ou qu'a rachetez microsoft ( si si prenez bien le temps de regardez ) , tout ca dans une interface unifie .

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> Non faux [[ la vraie hiostoire de fat ici ]].


Faut voir. FAT a t dvelopp pour le DISK BASIC en 76. Peut tre que c'est Paterson qui a imagin le concept, mais la lgende veut que se soit Billou qui l'ait cod en une nuit dans un hotel. De ce que j'en sais, le 1 contact entre Paterson et Billou a eu lieu en 1980, pour le rachat de son QDOS.
La version anglaise de wikipedia semble confirmer mes dires:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
En 1980 Paterson a t employ par MS pour faire voluer son QDOS, et il semblerait que ce soit l que la FAT ait t intgre  MS-DOS.

----------


## TheoBenson

salut,

  je suis assez stupefait de voir tous ce debat autour du Systeme de Fichier de tel ou tel Systeme d'Exploitation!!, bon, de toutes faon c'est toujour benefique de s'echanger des ides.

  Et bien, mon avis concernant Microsoft Forefront -> produits de scurit et que microsoft cherche a commercialis plus de produit tout en gagnant plus de fiabilit. ca parait assez scrupuleux comme stratgie, Et n'oubliant pas que personne n'est obliger de travailler avec les produits microsoft, bien qu'il monopolise plus 80% des machine dans le monde.

cdt

----------


## cchatelain

Disons le franchement, en OS, les entreprises font presque toutes le choix MS... C'est ce que je constate chaque jour, au moins dans le tertiaire. Donc l, pas trop de choix dans les faits.

Par contre, pour les autres soft, scurit compris, la gamme de choix est trs vaste. Alors, en ce qui concerne les produits dont nous parlons ici je suis partag entre 2 sentiments :
- Un produit scurit mieux adapt au noyau devrait tre plus efficace, de ce point de vue, je me dis que ce que fait MS et trs bien
- Ce produit a par contre surement t dvelopp par la mme boite, on peut craindre qu'il prsente les mmes faiblesses de conception que l'os qu'il est sens protger. Heureusement, tout volue, y compris la vision de la scurit chez Microsoft.

Donc, pour moi, un avis mitig pour le moment... D'autant que, comme je l'ai dit, je ne suis pas du genre  mettre tous mes oeufs dans le mme panier. 

Maintenant, MS ayant le moyens d'investir dans le dveloppement de la scurit, on peut esprer que la ractivit sera trs bonne pont de vue dispo des patchs si besoin est, et qu'il y aura un support  la hauteur. De plus, on voit bien qu'ils se proccupent de plus en plus de cet aspect dans leur politique gnrale.

Enfin, pour parler budget, je dirais que des produits de ce type, payants, ne peuvent s'adresser qu' des entreprises. Katuycha l'a dit (j'aurai aim que ce soit fait avec les formes), il n'est pas normal que des particulier doivent payer pour la scurit, et c'est vrai que c'est un des points d'analyse... Donc on va loigner les particuliers de ces produits, et a c'est dommage car c'est de plus en plus par les particuliers que la scurit trouve son point faible... Heureusement que le autres offres ne manquent pas et offrent un bon niveau de qualit.

----------


## zooro

> je suis assez stupefait de voir tous ce debat autour du Systeme de Fichier de tel ou tel Systeme d'Exploitation!!


Pourquoi ?

----------


## _solo

> Maintenant, MS ayant le moyens d'investir dans le dveloppement de la scurit, on peut esprer que la ractivit sera trs bonne pont de vue dispo des patchs si besoin est, et qu'il y aura un support  la hauteur. De plus, on voit bien qu'ils se proccupent de plus en plus de cet aspect dans leur politique gnrale.


Personnellement moi aussi je me rejouis qu'ils voient la securite enfin non comme un effet de mode, mais comme une composante exssentiel d'un systeme informationnelle ( et surtout parce que j'en ai marre d'entendre ce c*n de DSI  crier ).
Mais sachant qu'ils le font mal pourquoi ne pas proposer a des societes dont c'est le metier de le faire au lieu de faire ca [[ en esperant qu'il n'y aura pas de debat (white/black)|hat ]]

----------


## zooro

> Mais sachant qu'ils le font mal pourquoi ne pas proposer a des societes dont c'est le metier de le faire au lieu de faire ca [[ en esperant qu'il n'y aura pas de debat (white/black)|hat ]]


Ben si tu sais qu'ils le font mal...

Concernant le "pourquoi ne pas proposer  des socits dont c'est le mtier de le faire", je te propose de lire cet article dont voici un extrait :



> Microsoft s'offre Sybari, l'diteur d'Antigen, *une plate-forme de filtrage antivirale multi-moteurs destine  la protection des e-mails*. Avec Antigen au catalogue, Microsoft toffe srieusement son offre de scurit pour l'entreprise. Et s'ouvre surtout au reste du monde : le produit fonctionne avec Exchange et Domino et intgre les moteurs antivirus des principaux diteurs du march.
> C'est une acquisition dcisive pour Microsoft : le rachat de Sybari lui donne une autre dimension, celle d'un vrai diteur de solutions de scurit pour l'entreprise. Car jusqu' prsent trs concentr sur la scurit de ses propres produits, Microsoft semblait en effet hsiter  s'affirmer plus largement dans ce domaine (une bte histoire de rputation diront les mauvaises langues). Et mme si l'on a certes pu constater rcemment un frmissement avec le rachat de *l'diteur antivirus GeCAD Software* et du spcialiste de *l'antispyware Giant Company*, tout cela ne concernait finalement que la scurit du poste client et, une fois encore, les seules plates-formes Microsoft.

----------


## _solo

Attention moi je parlait pas de securite genre anti-V FW et autres , non c'est pas de  ca dont je parlait .

Moi je parlait de code correctement ecrit avec zero code inutile a s'en occuper , genre fonctionnalites alakon_qui_fait_chier et qu'on est obliger de mettre a jour pour ne pas voir son systeme  victime de jean_kevin_malintentionner .

Parce que les Bof et compagnie y en a marre , je comprends que ce code est fait par l'homme mais ca n'excuse pas tout , theoriquement quand un programmeur fait un soft il y a 5 bug/faille tous les 1000 codes , avec du code qu'on a auditer on passe a 1bug/faille sachant qu'XP fait 48 000 000 de codes a peu pres combien de bug/faille potentiel dans le code???

< hors sujet peut-etre >

Et sachant que vista et tout nouveau de par son code ( meme s'ils s'appuient en partis sur le noyau NT ), que le buziness plan a ete revue plusieurs fois , que des fonctionnalites sont volontairement oublier , que du code anti-bidule a ete rajouter pour contrer les mechanst piratespabo , Ce code de Vista est-il sure??? toutes les fonctionnalites ont-elle ete implementer correctement ??? qui nous dit qu'il n'y a pas eue de code vite fait utiliser ca et la pour le sortir a temps?

C'est pour ca que j'ai pas confiance pour l'instant en Vista

</ j'espere  >

----------


## zooro

> Et sachant que vista et tout nouveau de par son code ( meme s'ils s'appuient en partis sur le noyau NT ), que le buziness plan a ete revue plusieurs fois , que des fonctionnalites sont volontairement oublier , que du code anti-bidule a ete rajouter pour contrer les mechanst piratespabo , Ce code de Vista est-il sure??? toutes les fonctionnalites ont-elle ete implementer correctement ??? qui nous dit qu'il n'y a pas eue de code vite fait utiliser ca et la pour le sortir a temps?


Vu le nombre de bugs corrigs rgulirement dans les applis open source que j'utilise, je ne sais pas si je dois me fatiguer  rpondre...
Le code de Vista n'est sans doute pas plus sr qu'un autre. Si tu veux tre tranquille, revends ton PC. Comme a, aucune chance de choper un virus, un spyware, un spam, de te faire pirater, ou je ne sais pas ce que tu crains.

----------


## _solo

> Vu le nombre de bugs corrigs rgulirement dans les applis open source que j'utilise, je ne sais pas si je dois me fatiguer  rpondre...


Oui d'accord et combien paye tu tes appli open source , pour qu'on te prenne pour un pigeon heu....... pardon un eXPerimentateur

//edit
juste au cas patchgard a deja ete patcher  :;):  

rootkit blue pill par joanna rutkowska  specialement pour processeur AMD.
Une adapation de la premiere avec virtualization par Dai Zovi

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

Je veux pas alimenter le troll, mais les microsoftiens rpondent  cela qu'un admin linux cote plus cher qu'un admin windows.
Linux/Windows : chacun est libre de prfrer l'un ou l'autre. Y'en a qui trouvent un intrt dans Windows, ils sont pas idiots pour autant.
Perso je pense qu'un Windows bien gr sera plus fiable qu'un Linux mal configur. Donc on en revient encore au problme de l'humain dans tout a.
Cela dit je rejoins ton scepticisme sur Vista. Ca me parrait trop de changements d'un coup pour que ce soit plus fiable que l'existant. Mais il faut lui accorder sa chance... :;):

----------


## cchatelain

> Oui d'accord et combien paye tu tes appli open source , pour qu'on te prenne pour un pigeon heu....... pardon un eXPerimentateur


Alors a c'est petit... Parcequ'une certaine socit dont on a beaucoup parl ici a aussi eue la rputation de faire ses tests en commercialisant ses logiciels... C'est un troll de bas niveau. Les applis open source, au mme titre que les autres passent par des phases beta,  charge  chacun de se lancer ou non dans l'install de telles versons... La version des produits qui nous intresse actuellement est d'ailleurs une bta...

----------


## zooro

> Oui d'accord et combien paye tu tes appli open source , pour qu'on te prenne pour un pigeon heu....... pardon un eXPerimentateur


Gnralement rien. Mais je ne vois pas le rapport. Un soft gratuit devrait-il tre mal crit parce qu'il est gratuit, justement ?
Plus un soft est complexe, plus il y a de risques qu'il contienne des anomalies. Que ce soit un OS Microsoft, ou un noyau Linux. D'ailleurs, si tu es dveloppeur, tu dois tre au courant.

Par ailleurs, je ne vois toujours pas en quoi le fait d'avoir un "code correctement ecrit avec zero code inutile a s'en occuper" permettra de se passer d'un Firewall, ou d'un anti-spyware, ou d'un antivirus ?
Comme disait quelqu'un, tant que l'utilisateur pourra lancer un excutable en ayant tous les droits (au sens "root" sous Linux ou Admin sous Windows) sur sa machine, il faudra un antivirus.

----------


## zooro

> rootkit blue pill par joanna rutkowska  specialement pour processeur AMD.


Choisis au moins des exemples pertinents, stp...
Un petit extrait d'un article  ce sujet :



> La chercheuse singapourienne a nanmoins admis qu'il fallait avoir les droits administrateurs pour que le programme s'excute correctement. Ds lors, un utilisateur classique ne se souciant pas de l'avertissement du systme UAC ouvrira la porte et donnera les droits ncessaires  l'excution de Blue Pill. Rappelons tout de mme que si Vista a servi pour la dmonstration de ce programme malveillant, tout autre systme 64 bits aurait convenu, la fonction Pacifica d'AMD tant en cause.

----------


## _solo

@cchatelain : j'ai honte  ::oops::  j'ai ceder a la faciliter , mais c'est tellement bon  ::D:  




> Choisis au moins des exemples pertinents, stp...


desoler d'avoir citer l'auteur du dit malware et j'avoue c'est pas vraiment pertinent encore dsl.
j'ai l'impression que c'est deja un troll en puissance ce fil .....




> Par ailleurs, je ne vois toujours pas en quoi le fait d'avoir un "code correctement ecrit avec zero code inutile a s'en occuper" permettra de se passer d'un Firewall, ou d'un anti-spyware, ou d'un antivirus ?
> Comme disait quelqu'un, tant que l'utilisateur pourra lancer un excutable en ayant tous les droits (au sens "root" sous Linux ou Admin sous Windows) sur sa machine, il faudra un antivirus.


Oui tu as raison mais, c'est pas le fireWall qui fait la securite de ton systeme informationnelle ni tes anti-Machin perso j'en possede aucun de tout ca sur le windows que j'ai ( installer par obligation professionnel ).
Si a la base ton O.S est correctement 'construit' ( et ta politique de securite aussi ) ta pas besoin de tout ca , j'ai l'impression que tu voit le FW et les anti-XXX comme des securites absolue  ::?:  ( ils possedent aussi des failles ).



> Microsoft a souvent rpt que son nouveau systme d'exploitation,  savoir Windows Vista, serait scuris et invulnrable. Mais un chercheur en scurit vient de mettre au point un programme malveillant indtectable sous Windows Vista 64 bits.

----------


## zooro

> Si a la base ton O.S est correctement 'construit' ( et ta politique de securite aussi ) ta pas besoin de tout ca ,


Faudra prvenir les gens qui dcident des packages installs par dfaut dans les distributions Linux, parce qu'ils ne sont pas au courant qu'un firewall est inutile !
Aprs, c'est sr que si ta machine n'est relie  aucune autre, et que les utilisateurs n'ont pas la possibilit d'excuter d'applis non contrle pralablement, tu n'as pas besoin de firewall, ni d'antivirus.



> j'ai l'impression que tu voit le FW et les anti-XXX comme des securites absolue  ( ils possedent aussi des failles ).


Curieusement, c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit quelques posts au dessus : tout logiciel un peu complexe est susceptible d'avoir des failles/anomalies.

Comme dit dans un post plus haut, le point faible de tout systme de scurit, c'est l'tre humain.

----------


## zooro

> bon zooro je te laisse tout seul car je crois que tu es pro microsoft voir un employer microsoft deguiser .
> bon trollage .
> un admin qui pestera eternellment contre microsoft sauf quand il feront un truc qui ne plantera pas , sauf si c'est des clous.


Je ne suis pas du tout pro-Microsoft, et encore moins "un employ Microsoft dguis".
Pour info, j'utilise chez moi Windows XP sur mon PC fixe et mon portable, Windows Mobile sur mon PDA et Fedora sur mon serveur. Au boulot, on utilise Windows XP pour les postes de travail et VxWorks sur les quipements tlcom.
Je n'ai jamais eu de problme de stabilit avec Windows XP chez moi. Alors quand tu viens parler de "truc qui plante", je n'y reconnais pas les produits que j'utilise. Windows est-il parfait dans l'absolu ? Non. Linux est-il parfait dans l'absolu ? Non. A chaque besoin son outil. En tant qu'"admin", tu devrais tre d'accord avec moi.

----------


## zooro

> Envoy par zooro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par _solo
> 
> ...


Ben je ne sais pas, c'est toi qui dit que si l'OS est bien construit, tu n'as pas besoin de tout a...

Bon, on a pas mal dvi du sujet, l, on va encore se faire taper !  ::aie::

----------

